# Free strings to youth!!!



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Go to giveaway form if you are 16 and under and reply to my post for a chance at a free set of new strings from wicked1strings!!!

Thanks bill


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm interested! Thanks for this opportunity!!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm game. thanks


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Im in


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

POST 7 WINS THANKS EVERYONE:teeth:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

HOYT68 said:


> POST 7 WINS THANKS EVERYONE:teeth:


? not sure what you mean. Can they be custom length?


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mathewsju said:


> ? not sure what you mean. Can they be custom length?


NO THE POST #7 ON THE GIVEAWAY FORM WON!!!!
AS I STATED IN THE FIRST POST THATS WHERE YOU NEEDED TO POST:teeth:THANKS


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

im in for a free Wicked1String


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

As said there has already been a winner.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm also interested, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> As said there has already been a winner.


:set1_signs009: Actually I won it a few day ago and am very very thankfull. This post is to avoid any further confusion lol


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hope you like your strings!


----------

